# Received PR visa for both Canada & Australia



## SVS (May 20, 2009)

Hi,

I got through with my Canadian PR yesterday as well as I hold my Australian PR which I recieved during March. I processed my visa through Global Immigration Consultancy Services (gicsgroup(dot)com). They had been very professional all these days. My consultant advices me to take up both.

I am little confused in opting between Canada & Australia as I hold both. Advice me which is the best country to land and live. I am an Accountant with exposure to Sales & Marketing and have total 10 yrs of experience. 

My last entry date for Australia is mid of August 2009 whereas my Canadian PR is valid till December 2009.

Appreciating your valuable advice.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Advice me which is the best country to land and live.

You may as well ask How long's a piece of string.

Unless someone has lived in both, and there are a few, you will find an answer difficult to get. What is it you are seeking? Is it lifestyle or financial success, probably both. But which is more important to you? I suspect both countries offer both, but do you want them in an all year round hot climate or in a country where winter plays an enormous part in everyday life? The climate is one of the major complaints by ex-pats in Canada and many can'y stand the incessant heat of Australia. Australia is more isolated whereas Canada is contiguous to the USA and the east coast only 6 hours flying time from UK.


----------



## maverick121 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Svs,

Gud to know that u got both the PR'S..
Sorry i can't answer u'r query but i hav a query of my own to ask you..

Can u tell me hw long it took to process and get u'r canadian PR.

and hw long for the Australian PR..
As an doin research abt tryng to move to either of the one..

Since u have gone thru both..Pls share u'r experience..
Thanks..


----------



## Glenhope (Mar 4, 2009)

SVS said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got through with my Canadian PR yesterday as well as I hold my Australian PR which I recieved during March. I processed my visa through Global Immigration Consultancy Services (gicsgroup(dot)com). They had been very professional all these days. My consultant advices me to take up both.
> 
> ...


It's a matter of personal preference which country you opt for. What do you want in a country? I've visited Canada a couple of times. It's a nice place, the people are friendly. It's just a bit cold with too many mozzies in summer. 

I prefer Australia. It's The Great South Land, but many people hate it. Few mozzies, least in the south, but plenty of flies.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

the weather is what should be the deciding factor for you or someone in similar situation.
We applied for AU PR visa sometime in September 2008, a month back i realised our skill is in the skill list for CAN too which got me thinking but when i read about the winter in CAN, my thoughts froze. 
anyway, in my opinion you should keep both. validate the AU visa first then the CAN visa, stay at either places for sometime and see for yourself which one u ike more. I am sure it would be easier for u to adjust to AU thn CAN because of the winter. CAN takes 2 years for citizenship (correct me if i am wrong) and AU takes 4 (I am pretty sure). the visa is normally for 5, which means u get ur citizenship for CAN first and then head to AU for the same. But this can be tiring, it is not easy to go Country hopping, that too two corners of the world 

wish u luck and de keep us posted on how things go
(everynow and then i plan to apply for CAN PR too.. u got me thinking again )

CHeers
anj


----------



## youssefazmi (Apr 6, 2013)

Dears ,

i have question regarding this issue , Is it totally legal to apply for two visas from two countries (CAD ,AU) at same time ??

Also is there any scenario could affect badly the processing of the visas ?

thanks for advice


----------



## Glenhope (Mar 4, 2009)

*apply to multiple countries simultaneously*



youssefazmi said:


> Dears ,
> 
> i have question regarding this issue , Is it totally legal to apply for two visas from two countries (CAD ,AU) at same time ??
> 
> ...


Of course. Each country has its laws which apply to visas for that country. If you have enough money for fees, you could apply to every country in the world at same time.

The only downside scenario is when they ask for your passport to insert the visa, they will see the freshly granted PR visa for the other country. However, since they only see your passport because they have decided to grant the visa, they can not reasonably refuse. Besides Australia is happy to compete with Canada and vice versa, so I dont see an issue. 

PR allows you to stay indefinitely in a country but if you leave, the visa must still be valid, if you want to get back in. When you come to renew your PR visa, which in Oz is known as Resident return visa, you need to prove close ties with the country. You might find as I did that Australia is a great place to live but the employment opportunities are better elsewhere. My experience dates back to 2000, so rules may have changed. Evidence of close ties is residence (2 years out of 5 is enough for automatic renewal) or property ownership, so buy a house and rent it out, or you have a job abroad and therefore can not reside in Oz.


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Glenhope said:


> Of course. Each country has its laws which apply to visas for that country. If you have enough money for fees, you could apply to every country in the world at same time.
> 
> The only downside scenario is when they ask for your passport to insert the visa, they will see the freshly granted PR visa for the other country. However, since they only see your passport because they have decided to grant the visa, they can not reasonably refuse. Besides Australia is happy to compete with Canada and vice versa, so I dont see an issue.
> 
> PR allows you to stay indefinitely in a country but if you leave, the visa must still be valid, if you want to get back in. When you come to renew your PR visa, which in Oz is known as Resident return visa, you need to prove close ties with the country. You might find as I did that Australia is a great place to live but the employment opportunities are better elsewhere. My experience dates back to 2000, so rules may have changed. Evidence of close ties is residence (2 years out of 5 is enough for automatic renewal) or property ownership, so buy a house and rent it out, or you have a job abroad and therefore can not reside in Oz.


Glenhope, Canada requires a permanent resident applicant to intend to reside permanently in Canada upon visa issuance. 

Just imagine the tax payer consequences on the healthcare system if people from all over the world could apply for Canadian PR, live elsewhere and not contribute and simply access free surgery on a Canadian holiday.

And, these countries share application information...

Dual intent may work, switched to single intent for whichever visa comes first, but the applicant has some explaining to do.


----------



## youssefazmi (Apr 6, 2013)

Glenhope said:


> Of course. Each country has its laws which apply to visas for that country. If you have enough money for fees, you could apply to every country in the world at same time.
> 
> The only downside scenario is when they ask for your passport to insert the visa, they will see the freshly granted PR visa for the other country. However, since they only see your passport because they have decided to grant the visa, they can not reasonably refuse. Besides Australia is happy to compete with Canada and vice versa, so I dont see an issue.
> 
> PR allows you to stay indefinitely in a country but if you leave, the visa must still be valid, if you want to get back in. When you come to renew your PR visa, which in Oz is known as Resident return visa, you need to prove close ties with the country. You might find as I did that Australia is a great place to live but the employment opportunities are better elsewhere. My experience dates back to 2000, so rules may have changed. Evidence of close ties is residence (2 years out of 5 is enough for automatic renewal) or property ownership, so buy a house and rent it out, or you have a job abroad and therefore can not reside in Oz.


Thanks alot dear ,

i just found that my chances with CAD PR is almost zero tonight , and decided finally to go with AU provisional 4 years visa , and frankly i am in love with AU but was trying my chances with CAD .

My destination is South Aus. , do you encourage me to proceed with this kind of visa and destination as i appreciate your experienced hints sir 

have good night.


----------



## youssefazmi (Apr 6, 2013)

thinkering said:


> Glenhope, Canada requires a permanent resident applicant to intend to reside permanently in Canada upon visa issuance.
> 
> Just imagine the tax payer consequences on the healthcare system if people from all over the world could apply for Canadian PR, live elsewhere and not contribute and simply access free surgery on a Canadian holiday.
> 
> ...


Totally agree , So it's theoretically doable but practically impossible


----------



## Glenhope (Mar 4, 2009)

thinkering said:


> Just imagine the tax payer consequences on the healthcare system if people from all over the world could apply for Canadian PR, live elsewhere and not contribute and simply access free surgery on a Canadian holiday.


I know at least one person, who does that.

It's an unusual question to be sure but in theory all things are possible. It may be that the applicant has the intention to reside permanently in both countries.

However, I take your point that if you want to do that it's usually better to apply for PR in one country at a time unless there are exceptional circumstances like age restrictions.


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Agreed, this happens a lot.

For this reason the Canadian Government recently placed restrictions on inheriting Canadian Citizenship. Immigration minister just mentioned this week investor program is under review to ensure applicants and their dependants are actually in Canada and contributing before reopening the program.

Also, birth citizenship tourism is on the rise. This needs to be looked at.

I saw a rise in "baby citizens" moving from Europe this year to Canada due to economy, not being able to speak English or work.


----------



## Obi22 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi Svs,

i will like to know the country you finally settled for between Canada & Australia and if you lost the PR card of the country you didnt settle in? I was in the same situation like you in 2010. i had a UK Permanent resident Visa, and got a canadian PR card also. it was a big decision then. but since i needed to stay in England for 1 more year before getting a British Passport. i opted to remain in England. Now i feel i made the wrong decision and want to relocate to Canada. My PR card is still valid and have to make the move quickly...

i will like to know if you lost any of your cards since you must have chosen either canada or Australia.

thanks

Obi


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

thinkering said:


> Agreed, this happens a lot.
> 
> For this reason the Canadian Government recently placed restrictions on inheriting Canadian Citizenship. Immigration minister just mentioned this week investor program is under review to ensure applicants and their dependants are actually in Canada and contributing before reopening the program.
> 
> ...


Are you serious and they can even speak english...what a joke.


----------



## Glenhope (Mar 4, 2009)

Obi22 said:


> i had a UK Permanent resident Visa, and got a canadian PR card also. it was a big decision then. but since i needed to stay in England for 1 more year before getting a British Passport. i opted to remain in England. Now i feel i made the wrong decision..
> ​Obi


Out of interest, why do you now feel you made the wrong decision to stay in UK.
Also, why do you now think that Canada would suit you better or are you just willing to give it a try?


----------



## Glenhope (Mar 4, 2009)

thinkering said:


> Also, birth citizenship tourism is on the rise.


Is this non-Canadian women having babies in Canada as tourists so baby can claim citizenship? 



thinkering said:


> I saw a rise in "baby citizens" moving from Europe this year to Canada due to economy, not being able to speak English or work.


What is a "baby citizen"?


----------



## Obi22 (Jun 29, 2013)

I think i'll get a better quality life in Canada than i currently have now in London, Uk. Also, since i'll be having a young family now, Canada will be better because of it's Educational system. 

i have enjoyed the UK, but now i am settling with a family, i need a more family oriented place.


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Glenhope said:


> Is this non-Canadian women having babies in Canada as tourists so baby can claim citizenship?
> 
> What is a "baby citizen"?


Yes.

I specifically was referring to babies born in Canada and who never actually lived in Canada for more than some baby days a long time ago, which they cannot remember, but know it is true because they hold a passport that entitles them to social benefits and free healthcare. And the right to sponsor their family members to Canada also.


----------



## Glenhope (Mar 4, 2009)

thinkering said:


> I specifically was referring to babies born in Canada and who never actually lived in Canada for more than some baby days a long time ago, which they cannot remember, but know it is true because they hold a passport that entitles them to social benefits and free healthcare. And the right to sponsor their family members to Canada also.


Pardon my incredulity. It's just that most migrant destinations that I know closed this loophole a long time ago. I can recall a case in Australia in the early 1990s where the parents were to be forced to leave, because they only had temp residence or overstayed tourist visas, but the children had the right to stay having been born in Oz and they couldn't sponsor their parents to stay.

My son was born in Oz 1999, when I had PR and for this reason he is Australian by birth.
This was the only concession at the time. At that time, it was no longer available to temporary residents let alone tourists.


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Having a Canadian citizen child does not authorized the parents to stay. But when they become of age, opportunities exist.


----------

